# Another new member



## raskins (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all.  Wanted to take time and introduce myself to the forum.   A little background stats, I have lifted on and off for years, but have been lifting very consistent for the last 2.  Personal stats, I am 6 feet tall, 207 lbs and about 17% body fat.  My diet is pretty good with the exception of drinking too many empty calories at the end of the day.  Looking to really tighten the diet up and drop the alcohol to get more serious about lifting.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2013)

raskins, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard raskins!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## sneedham (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome....


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome brother
enjoy your stay
any questions feel free to pm or email me


----------



## brazey (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Alcohol is a killer when it comes to muscle growth and strength. It literally breaks your muscles down make sure you drop the drinking and pick up a new habit in working out instead. How often do you train? Do you track your macros? How about bulking or cutting which are you looking to do?


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome, raskins!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Welcome to the forum bro. How long have you been training? Also what training program do you use. How many times per week do you lift? Just trying to get a better idea for a program to suggest.*


----------



## charley (Jun 21, 2013)

_*
 Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Carnage (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice to have you.


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome raskins.


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Jun 23, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey!


----------

